# Sticky  New Forum = 3D Printing & Laser



## John Smith_inFL

Vertical Scope has established a brand new forum for 3D Printing and Laser enthusiasts. There are only a few dozen members so far so now is your chance to get in on the ground floor of a new forum and help it grow with your participation.








3D Printer Forum


Join the conversion about 3D printing. Discuss 3D printers, laser cutters, software, hardware, and upgrades.




www.3dprinterful.com


----------



## Tom-G

John, thanks for posting the link. I just joined!


----------



## Olwoodguy

Yes thank you. I could never get used to using a computer but would like to. Just never had an opportunity. Now folks do good job ! 
We're building a new home and I still use my drafting board, just like the one I learned on in the earlier 70s Triangles and scale ruler on the job. Kinda ol school I guess 
Having tools like this would be great


----------

